# PBS issues



## travisnj (Nov 26, 2008)

I have excellent Video but no audio on PBS channels, I manually entered APID but still nothing in audio and I have no issue with Montana PBS at all, Video/Audio perfect... Rest have Video w/no Audio


----------



## FTA Michael (Jul 21, 2002)

Yup, the PBS feeds use only AC3 for their audio, as do a few other FTA channels. That's a Dolby Digital standard, so it requires a receiver that can decode AC3. 

A couple of my older FTA receivers allowed me to pass the AC3 signal (via S/PDIF in my case) through to my A/V receiver, which could decode it and pipe it through its speakers. My current HD-capable FTA receiver decodes AC3 internally, which is really handy!


----------

